# Loire Valley



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

all help appreciatted will be travelling from le havre down the loire valley and then to benodet in brittany suggested routes and stopovers aires and sites thanks


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I know I'll be in a minority but we found the Loire valley totally overrated - unless you want to look at endless Chateauxs- we live next to a National Trust property so are maybe a bit spoilt. We love France and actually went back to the Loire because we thought we had missed something, we have now travelled nearly the whole length (it's long) trying to find the pretty bits and have been totally underwhelmed. I know plenty of others will soon be along to tell you the opposite, but France is a big country with bits to fascinate everybody (No, we are not sun worshippers either!)


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

We traveled up through France last year via the Loire. We stopped at Camping Les Saules, search it on tinternet. Nice site, swimming pool (if its warm enough) nice restarant. It is featured by the camping and caravanning club.

Have a good time.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well we enjoyed the Loire 5 years ago. Plenty of aires and sites to choose from. Often found the "Camping Municipal" sites the best value. Try the ones at Samur and Chinon, both next to the river. Enjoy your trip.



Trevor


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Where are you planning to start on the Loire? i.e. how far east? We've stayed either side of Orleans when travelling to/from further south - Beaugency has a lovely Aire right on the river (but very popular - get there early) & we've used a municipal at Jargeau - again right on the river, pretty site, facilites adequate but nothing to particularly recommend - we broke the journey there for the river walks & birdwatching on the gravel pits just downstream.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im with wooly,
Brittany for me
Dave p


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We visited the Loire on our first trip a couple of years ago with our Hymer. We stayed on France Passion and Municipal sites. We are going back in June to do it again a little more slowly!


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Stayed at the Saumur and Chinon municipal sites a long time ago but found them excellent.
Enjoyed every minute of the trip especially the excellent wine.

Clive


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Our very first visit in the Hymer was through Loire valley and there was an awful smell for two days we thought hey up its the stinky french then we realised we needed to empty the waste water - put us right off.

We had steep learning curve after not putting in avoid tolls on sat nav, took us 5 hours and €90 for the privilege - ya live and learn.

We stayed at a place near Airvault very nice site with a pool but in the middle of nowhere really.

Am sure its very nice and one day would do it again just the one day! ha!

Greenie


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi 

If you're heading in from Le Havre, you should try to run along the Loir valley first. It's a much smaller river than the more well known Loire, but prettier. Stayed at a municipal at Montoire sur le Loir last July, nice quiet site, about 12 euros the night included free entry to municipal swimming pool next door. Plenty of eating opportunities in town about 15 mins walk from site. 

from Le Havre follow signs via Lisieux, l'Aigle, Mortagne au Perche, Belleme, la Ferte Bernard & St Calais and you'll have a nice easy run with plenty of pretty scenery as you pass. No need to bother with autoroutes, stick to the D roads. 

Agree with some others that the Loire valley itself runs out of attractions if you're not really into Chateaux...but go south of it a bit and it gets prettier, the Vienne & Cher rivers that run into the Loire are nicer. Main non-chateau attractions are wine related, the best reds come from Chinon, the sauvignon based whites are generally good anywhere near Tours and cheap too.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

And about half way between Saumur and Chinon is a little village called Chouze-sur-Loire. 
We stayed last year and it was about 7 E on an independent site with facilities. I think if you stay longer than 2 nights its a bit more expensive as it was special offer up to 2 nights.
Beautiful location and a short walk along the Loire to a small bar where you can really wind down.
Will be going this year again.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

A few thoughts (based on the fact that we love the Loire region - garden of France).

Good municipale at La Flèche (on Le Loir, not La Loire).
Also at Amboise on the island in the Loire and at Chinon (on the Vienne). Chinon is one of our favourite places - lots of history. If the municipale is full, the French camping-caristes stop in the town car park under the trees. You need to get away early though before cars want to park there.
There is a decent aire at Azay-le-Rideau and one a bit further south, at St. Maure-de-Touraine (AOC village for goats' cheese). The aire lies just east of the D910 and is accessed from Rue du Dr Patry.

Philip


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks to everyone for all your replies very much appreciatted will now start to plan my route and stopovers before moving on to brittany


----------

